# Gold Tip Kinetic Pro for field round?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't shot them...but have talked to some pros that DID shoot them and a couple others that know why Jesse stopped shooting them. 

I will just say if they were as good as they should be he wouldn't have switched to ultra light Pros. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I've never shot the Kinetics, but do shoot the Ultralight 400 Pros for field. I am enjoying the right now and they are flying great. My setup is c2c at 27", 150 gr point, GT bushing with G nock, and 2.3 Vanetec SS. This pic was last week when I was fine tuning my setup. Just waiting on a shoot nearby so I can really test them out. I just about given up on 3D since I suck at judging yardage now and have devoted my time to the spot game instead and am really loving it. Anyhow in this pic, I didn't have a 65cm target face so was just using an old 122cm face but here is my final 80 yd walkup...


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

The gold tip ultralight pros are a great arrow A friend of mine shot a 558 field round with them.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if you can shoot like the freakshow, then worry about them and how good they are supposed to be.

if you shoot in the mid 530's, it wont make a difference either way what you shoot.


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am no were close to jesse just wondering I have herd bad and good and some that actually are close to gold tip recomending the ultralight pro just wondering because the kinetics are smaller diameter.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

bassbusta01 said:


> I am no were close to jesse just wondering I have herd bad and good and some that actually are close to gold tip recomending the ultralight pro just wondering because the kinetics are smaller diameter.


I've been with GoldTip for 8 years now. When I dabbled with field previously, I just took some of my hunting arrows (3555 Pro Hunters) and would use them. Some people I know like Kinetics, some don't. I've never shot them though so I can't give you my personal opinion.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

A little off topic but I thought Jessee shot Easton arrows. Did he used to shoot Gold Tip?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I tried shooting Ultralites for field but found they did not hold up to side impacts very well, can not believe Jesse is using them?? I would imagine he is smacking them on almost every target!!Maybe he carries 2 dozen in his quiver


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Correct me, but I believe Jesse is back shooting Easton. At least that is what the Easton web site says regarding this weekend's First Dakota Classic.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jesse shot GTs last year...he shot Kinetics at the 1st few outdoor events last year...the arrows didn't perform so he switched to Ultra Light Pros and that is what he shot for Outdoor Nats...

He is back with Easton now. He won the Arizona Cup and Dakota Classic with X10s. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

